# A Very Important Date Coming Up!



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi all you pigeon people! My name is Traveler Whatley. I'm going to be 21 years old on January 1, 2008! I hope you will all remember my birthday and give me the homage that I am due  

I am mated with the beautiful FanFan, and we had two gorgeous babies this past year. The kids are Pepper and Parfait. I think their human grandma has bunches of pictures of them somewhere on that thing they call the internet or world wide web or whatever .. we didn't have all that stuff when I was a squab.

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas, and I am wishing you a very Happy New Year. Just remember that it ain't just New Year's Day .. it's Traveler's Day too!

In case you've never seen my handsome beak around here, I'm providing a picture taken on my last birthday below.

Sincerely,

Traveler Whatley


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

We will certianly pay you the homage owed to a pidgie of your status! I'll be sure to have a drink in your honor, and now that you're 21 and legal you can join me ALL HAIL TRAVELER KING of 01/01/08!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pete Jasinski said:


> We will certianly pay you the homage owed to a pidgie of your status! I'll be sure to have a drink in your honor, and now that you're 21 and legal you can join me ALL HAIL TRAVELER KING of 01/01/08!!!


Pete,
You beat me to the punch.


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Your kind of cute, for an old guy!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...!


How beautiful....


Phil
l v


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Traveler, You certainly are the most Mature Father I've ever known of... What kind of Vitamins/Minerals do you take? I need the dosage for older Human Males ASAP!!!!
Happy B-Day, Happy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, for a pigeon, you sure don't LOOK 21, Traveler!! WHAT A HANDSOME PIGEON YOU ARE!!!

I'll be joining the REST of my family PTers in wishing you a HAPPY NEW YEAR BIRTHDAY!!!

AND, a little cheer too!! BOTTOMS UP!     

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi 
& Mr. Squeaks (who hopes HE should live so long!)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy 21st Birthday Traveler ! 

Wishing you a wonderful day, you are still a handsome hunk!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wow, Traveler, you have hung on to your good looks! No wonder you won the heart of FanFan...many an old man will envy your capacity to become a father at such an advanced age. And the best thing is that we can all confirm that FanFan isn't just after your money!

Continue to live long and prosper, Traveler! I hope yout Gran is keepig her eye on the Guinness Book of Records.

Cynthia


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow! Nice to meet you, Traveler, everyone here will certainly remember to salute you on your 21st birthday. And many more!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRAVELER

I am sure your human will have a nice celebration for your birthday. You sure deserve it.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, Traveler! What a milestone!

We'll be sure to raise a glass in your honor on such a special day!

Linda


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, Traveler, you certainly are quite the pigeon!! You wear your years lightly. Flit, Flutter, Snow and Zoom (along with Kitty and I)send their hearty wishes for a very happy day, many more to come, and congratulations for hitting the big 2-1!!  
Hope your human makes sure you get all your special treats and lets you and the little missus have some nice quiet alone time. 

Happy early Birthday!!​


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY UPCOMING BIRD-THDAY, TRAVELER!!!

Don't drink too much punch on New Year's Eve, else you'll miss your bird-thday. Also, remember to eat some cabbage, boiled potatoes and black-eyed peas for good luck through the next year.

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I've told many people about you, Traveler! You are such a handsome fellow.  The babies hope they will be able to grow up to live as long and wonderful a life as you!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, Hi Traveler...

Wow....21 is such a grand age for any pigeon and Traveler definitely deserves his recognition & accolades! Happy (soon-to-be-birthday) to one old, OLD guy. What a MILESTONE in pigeondom and here on our site. Such a wise old bird is HE!

May all of our pigeons live to be at least half his age!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> HAPPY UPCOMING BIRD-THDAY, TRAVELER!!!
> 
> Don't drink too much punch on New Year's Eve, else you'll miss your bird-thday. *Also, remember to eat some cabbage, boiled potatoes and black-eyed peas for good luck through the next year.*
> Pidgey


REALLY, Pidgey??? Never heard of that! Does that go for humans too? I LOVE ALL of those!! Almost sounds like a combo of Irish and good ole Southern hospitality!

    
Shi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Traveler - you are an 

INSPIRATION TO ALL PIGEONS

A most wondrous pidgie indeed!​
John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Traveler

Appreciate the heads up on the coming 21st birthday. You can bet we'll wish you the very best.

For those newer members, this is the link to your 20th birthday thread which was WONDERFUL.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18709


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Traveler,

You are one mighty handsome guy! Hope your mom gives you some special seeds to eat for your twenty first birthday.

Margaret


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

wow almost 21 and still sowing his oats. awesome!!!  thats someeee pig-eon , got that from charlettes webs and added me own little twist there if you noticed lol  something to be mighty proud of in the world of wings non the less, so have a wonderful B-day Traveler you earned it !!!


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

*Thank You!*

Wow! Thank you all so very much for all these nice posts to me! Mom brought me in so I could see them all. Mom said I could share this picture of me and my beloved FanFan sharing nest duty for our babies, Pepper and Parfait. I hope you will like the picture. I think we make a very handsome couple!

Mom said I should just kind of cool it until my actual birthday next week, but it's really a lot of fun being here on Pigeon-Talk, so if you want to talk to a pigeon some more (that would be me), just type away. I know Mom will let me know if I should be polite and respond to any more posts.

Sincerely,

Traveler Whatley


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Well, Traveler, I'm impressed that you've survived another year on this earth! So glad that you've connected with a lovely hen!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

No need to ''cool it'' Traveler.........celebrate the whole week......the whole month........the whole year!!!! It's the only way to go.......just ask Mr Squeaks.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

INDEED, TRAVELER! CELEBRATE TO THE HEARTIEST MAX!!

    

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, Traveler, I'm sure we all want you to visit as often as you can. We humans can get sort of dull talking to one another so it's nice to have a pigeon "talking" on Pigeon-Talk   

I loved seeing your family photo. Quite the lovely lady and a cute little ball of yellow underneath there  .

Your mom is super, so make sure she gets a few feather hugs and kisses every once in awhile.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, Traveler, that is a LOVELY picture and it's even more special because we know who you are and how long you've been on this earth. You're a very special bird here on PT and you're mom is a very special lady.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Traveler,
I am so happy that all is going well for you, and that you were able to give Terry some lovely grandchildren to boot.
Daryl


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

WOW! Traveler you are almost 21 years of age!  

We would like to take this opportunity to wish you a very very Happy Birthday

May you enjoy your special day with lots of scritches, treats, and loving kisses from your beautiful wife FanFan!

We look forward to celebrating many more birthdays with you in the years to come you handsome pidge  !

Lindi, Jax (jealous of FanFan  ), and Paddy

xxx


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Traveler, you are quite the special pidge and FanFan is a lovely girl! I hope you share more pictures of your family here


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

*Some Pictures Of My Babies*

Hi Everyone!

Thank you again for all the lovely messages. Mom said I could show you some pictures of my babies, Pepper and Parfait.

Here they are at 2 days old!










And at about 18 days old:










Sincerely,

Traveler Whatley
The Proud Poppa


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Traveler, your little babies are so beautiful. Parfait looks like a combo of you and FanFan and little Pepper must have some recessive genes going on. They look like they are sweet babies too!


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

*And Here's My Babies All Grown Up*

This is Pepper at almost 5 months of age:










and here is Parfait:










Mom picks some pretty goofy names for some of us  Pepper isn't too bad BUT Parfait .. who ever heard of a pigeon named something like that?

Get a load of the other names of the pigeons in my little flock .. there's Stinky (aka Catherine The Great), Darth Vader, FanFan, Ptero, Jewel, Curly, Cameo, Aspen, Chessie, Hennie, and Louie Armstrong.

Sometimes I just don't know what Mom is thinking!

Anyway, I hope you enjoy the pictures of my youngsters.

Sincerely,

Traveler Whatley


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Traveler, Squeaks and I think you have an ABSOLUTELY STUNNING FAMILY!! I wouldn't have expected less from such a handsome dad and beautiful mom!  

AND, being quite the namer myself (Shi speaking), I think those names are quite inventive...who wants dull ole names anyway?  Parfait is PERFECT - love the name!

You just keep up the GREAT work, rulin' the "roost" and keeping your human in line! Squeaks understands completely how difficult those two legged unfeathered ones can be and how much attention they require! Add, keeping your kids in line, wellllll, that's quite a lot on your feathers! We think you are more than up to the challenge and are doing a WONDERFUL job!!

With Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Traveler,

Your kids are adorable, I like the names, including yours.

Thank your mom for sharing them with us.


----------



## Unie (May 4, 2006)

Well, Traveler, from one pigeon to another:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TRAVELER!!!

Looks like you've done real well for yourself and are living the life of Riley!

Unie


----------

